# Aching Teeth - early pregnancy symptom!



## inkdchick

I have had aching teeth for the last 3 days and was concerned as i know i have no problems with my teeth at all. So i googled it and found the following in Wikianswers :

*Sensitive Teeth during Pregnancy

Yes, infact it is a common sympton of pregnancy to experience discomfort in the mouth and sensitive teeth. Many women go through periods of teeth sensitivity and, as a dentist, I recomend Sensodyne

Yes, gums become more sensitive during pregnancy. As hormonal changes occur, there is an increase of blood flow throughout your body that can cause swelling, sensitivity and tenderness in your gums. *

So am feeling more optomistic that this is our month - at last!!!


----------



## Kitteh

I didn't know that! Makes me feel more optamistic!


----------



## readytogiveup

inkdchick said:


> I have had aching teeth for the last 3 days and was concerned as i know i have no problems with my teeth at all. So i googled it and found the following in Wikianswers :
> 
> *Sensitive Teeth during Pregnancy
> 
> Yes, infact it is a common sympton of pregnancy to experience discomfort in the mouth and sensitive teeth. Many women go through periods of teeth sensitivity and, as a dentist, I recomend Sensodyne
> 
> Yes, gums become more sensitive during pregnancy. As hormonal changes occur, there is an increase of blood flow throughout your body that can cause swelling, sensitivity and tenderness in your gums. *
> 
> So am feeling more optomistic that this is our month - at last!!!

hi tina i had bleeding gums with my middle child and achy teeth so i would neva dismiss any signs.. good luck. sarah x:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Thank you Sarah, Aww you have the same name as my youngest daughter ( well she is 16), she is Sarah Louise P****r, and a very pretty girl even if i do say so myself !!!
I cant remember anything that i had with them apart from with my oldest (18 now) i had syatica (sorry cant spell that), in both legs coming from my bum to nearly my knees, the only other things was that i knew i was pregnant with the first one but had no periods before my 2nd one as i was breast feeding still so didnt have a clue, and i cant remember how i found out , it may have been the midwife as she was also a friend of mine that may have noticed something, wish she was here now she would be able to tell me , she sadly past away, breast cancer 2 years ago but never mind will have to wait a week now if i can hold off testing, good luck to you hun and thank you :kiss:


----------



## AreIn83

I've had achey teeth for the last 4 days. I told DH it felt like when you run a fingernail file over your teeth. Not that I do this but you get the idea. They've been bugging me like this today too. Not pain, just a sensation. With DD my gums would bleed when I brushed but not until I was 30 or so weeks along.


----------



## aragornlover8

inkdchick said:


> I have had aching teeth for the last 3 days and was concerned as i know i have no problems with my teeth at all. So i googled it and found the following in Wikianswers :
> 
> *Sensitive Teeth during Pregnancy
> 
> Yes, infact it is a common sympton of pregnancy to experience discomfort in the mouth and sensitive teeth. Many women go through periods of teeth sensitivity and, as a dentist, I recomend Sensodyne
> 
> Yes, gums become more sensitive during pregnancy. As hormonal changes occur, there is an increase of blood flow throughout your body that can cause swelling, sensitivity and tenderness in your gums. *
> 
> So am feeling more optomistic that this is our month - at last!!!

Wishing you luck!!!!!!!! Keep me updated!! :hugs:


----------



## angel777

i'm 11dpo now and last few days my teeth been achin after food, as well as my other symptoms. ive just started bleeding too could it be implantation bleeding??? x


----------



## aragornlover8

angel777 said:


> i'm 11dpo now and last few days my teeth been achin after food, as well as my other symptoms. ive just started bleeding too could it be implantation bleeding??? x

What is the bleeding like? Also, do you know how long your LP normally is?


----------



## angel777

it's not flowimg just like spotting and its a bit brown. my cycle is 28 days so my period due on friday!!! help!!


----------



## aragornlover8

angel777 said:


> it's not flowimg just like spotting and its a bit brown. my cycle is 28 days so my period due on friday!!! help!!

It could be implantation bleeding. :) Fx'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## ArticBaby

I didnt know that.

Thanks for the post :flower:. I'll be more aware of my gums. They usually dont hurt. Nothing hurts worse than teeth/gum pain.

But its all worth it when we see the BFP :happydance:


----------



## Kalysia

Huh. That is interesting. My teeth have been rather sensitive for a week or so, now. I will attribute it to the weather, for now, but this will stay in the back of my mind. Thanks! ^_^!


----------



## inkdchick

Kalysia said:


> Huh. That is interesting. My teeth have been rather sensitive for a week or so, now. I will attribute it to the weather, for now, but this will stay in the back of my mind. Thanks! ^_^!

you are welcome, since i have had a lot of stringy yellowy, snot like cm yesterday and shooting pain through my boobs all night last night, my teeth are not as sensitive today maybe its coz i havent noticed boobs are still playing up this morning but more achy than painful but hey achy teeth is the last thing on my mind at the moment 
Good Luck Hun xxx
Tina


----------



## lilysmum2

I have been having like a sensitive ahcey feeling in my teeth hun....Bloody hurts!!


----------



## inkdchick

ArticBaby said:


> I didnt know that.
> 
> Thanks for the post :flower:. I'll be more aware of my gums. They usually dont hurt. Nothing hurts worse than teeth/gum pain.
> 
> But its all worth it when we see the BFP :happydance:

Hi Hun , how are things going , are you ttc this month and how far into your cycle are you, soo exciting and i really hope that if you have a relaxed way then im sure it will happen for you both, we were told to go away and relax and enjoy each other so we did and didnt even think about trying and you know something, i have never had so much so on with me in a cycle and all seems to have happened at all the right cd's and d'spo so i am still waiting to find out as my period was dues yesterday or today and there is still no sign of my period showing and i gave up smoking too, so am hoping that 
it will be our month and that we will be able to keep our sticky little bean.
Lots and Lots of :dust: for you hun and lots of :hugs: along the way xx
tina


----------

